# FEHLKONSTRUKTION bei RM6!!!



## willenbrock2001 (25. Juli 2004)

hi!
ich fahre ein RM6 und bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden   
das einzige was bei meinem RM6 nicht stimmt ist, daß die gewinde am rahmen wo die lagerschalen des innenlagers reinkommen vertauscht sind (rechtsgewinde gegen linksgewinde und umgekehrt). ich meine nicht, daß die lagerschalen des innenlagers vertauscht sind, sondern in der tat sind die gewinde am rahmen falsch geschnitten. ich habe das problem gelöst, indem ich die lagerschalen des innenlagers vertauscht habe und diese mit schraubenfestiger gesichert habe, damit die sich nicht bei jeder tour selber rausdrehen. die ganze story habe ich natürlich direkt den leuten von bikeaction aufgetischt und diese haben mir auf ziemlich arrogante art zu verstehen gegeben, daß es unmöglich ist, daß die leutz in kannada auch mal einen fehler bei der arbeit begehen. von wegen doppelt und dreifache qualitätssicherung und das an jedem rahmen nach dem lackieren die gewinde noch mal nachgeschnitten werden 
wie kann das sein bei einem so teuren rahmen wie dem RM6 und dann bekommt man noch so arrogante sprüche gedrückt. wollte nur mal meinen frust darüber los werden. danke fürs zuhören


----------



## derschotte (25. Juli 2004)

schwer vorzustellen, das bikeaction dich derart abgespeist hat... 
zumal, das ganze jetzt so klingt, wie wenn das ganze vor nicht allzu langer zeit passiert ist, und somit dein rahmen mindestens einen vorgänger hat... liegt da nicht die vermutung nahe, das vll da etwas schief gelaufen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willenbrock2001 (25. Juli 2004)

das mit dem vorbesitzer stimmt schon; aber wie will der denn neue gewinde in den rahmen schneiden?!? die kannst du höchstens nachschneiden lassen aber nichts daran ändern, daß rechts- und linksgewinde vertauscht sind. wenn du aus einem linksgewinde ein rechtsgewinde machen willst, so ist das gewinde hinüber, es sei denn du machst die bohrung größer und schneidest ein gewinde mit größerem durchmesser rein.


----------



## derschotte (26. Juli 2004)

mach doch mal 2, 3 bilder damit wir das glauben können


----------



## willenbrock2001 (27. Juli 2004)

was soll man denn auf den photos erkennen können? etwa wierum die gewindezüge am tretlager verlaufen? das erkennt man doch nicht auf nem photo...


----------



## Airhaenz (27. Juli 2004)

Doch erkennt man. Wenn du ne ordentliche Auflösung wählst und uns sagst von wo du photografiert hast.


----------



## derschotte (27. Juli 2004)

_Doch erkennt man. Wenn du ne ordentliche Auflösung wählst und uns sagst von wo du photografiert hast. _


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Juli 2004)

"dass es sich während der fahrt losdreht"

moment mal - die gewinde SIND laut BSA standard so, dass man sie quasi beim fahren "losdreht"

*rechts auf der antriebsseite ist ein linksgewinde

links ein normales rechtsgewinde.*

genau wie bei den pedalen löst man die verschraubung also, indem man in der richtung dreht, in der sich das ganze auch während der fahrt dreht.

so ganz hat es mir zwar noch nie eingeleuchtet warum das so gemacht wird, aber es ist nunmal so (vielleicht um zu verhindern, dass sich das mit der zeit absolut festbolzt?)

jedenfalls: was is denn nun bei dir? wo is bei dir ein rechts- und wo ein linksgewinde?


----------



## willenbrock2001 (28. Juli 2004)

wie schon gesagt. bei mir sind rechts und linksgewinde vertauscht. ich habe weiter keine probleme damit und bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit meinem RM6. das mit dem photo wird nichts. ich möchte nicht noch mal alles abbauen und glaube auch nicht, daß man das bei meiner 30 euro digitalkamera erkennen kann. war nur etwas von der arroganten art bei bikeaction genervt; von wegen wir verkaufen hier das makelose produkt also sei dankbar!
aber mein RM6 ist schon mein traum bike. danke hafür herr rocky mountain


----------



## derschotte (28. Juli 2004)

sorry, ohne bild fällt mir das weiterhin schwer zu glauben, sei es das vertauschen der lager, wie auch das mit der arroganten art von bike action...

man dennoch mal ein bild... da ja nur die rechte lagerschale einen bund hat, die linke allerdings keinen, lässt sich dann gleich feststellen, ob das wirklich vertauscht wurde... 

das sieht man auch mit ner 30 digicam


----------



## CRAZYDUDE (28. Juli 2004)

Also ich glaub dir das Willenbrock! Ich brauch kein Foto von dir, da sich deine Schilderungen sehr glaubwürdig anhörn.  

Gruß Bikeranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willenbrock2001 (28. Juli 2004)

was meinst du denn mit: lagerschale hat einen "bund"? ich habe da ein signature lager von raceface drin. die lagerschalen sind absolut gleich; natürlich davon abgesehen, daß die eine schale links- und die andere rechtsgewinde hat.


----------



## derschotte (29. Juli 2004)

willenbrock2001 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du denn mit: lagerschale hat einen "bund"? ich habe da ein signature lager von raceface drin. die lagerschalen sind absolut gleich; natürlich davon abgesehen, daß die eine schale links- und die andere rechtsgewinde hat.


mit bund meine ich den absatz, den du beim signature dh rechts siehst... aber wie hier zu sehen ist, ist dieser nicht zwingend vorhanden... kannst somit also keine kettenführung fahren...


----------



## BigHitRider (30. Juli 2004)

also das mit bikeaction kenne ich auch. die sind so arogant. wenn an irgendwelchen rocky-rahmen irgendwelche fehler sind, dann geben sie das nie zu, denn rocky is perfekt, für die is immer der endverbraucher der dumme.


----------



## clemson (30. Juli 2004)

also bei mir habens sie eingesehen und waren weder arrrogant noch sonstwas...

sondern eher super service und große kulanz.....
kommt wohl auch immer darauf an wie man mit den leuten redet....

und natürlich auch auf die gegenseite....schlechte tage und ....de..en
gibts überall


----------

